# Good CTD info here



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

In my quest to learn as much as I can about my CTD I came across this write up/post.

Some great info but man this car had issues.






Cruze Diesel Deletes - Competition Diesel.Com - Bringing The BEST Together


Cruze Diesel Deletes Chevy Cruze



www.competitiondiesel.com


----------

